
Show HN: Framestr – Forms that integrate with Slack/Asana/Mailchimp (free for HN) - framestr
https://framestr.com
======
framestr
I purpose built form software for one of my digital marketing clients that
integrates with Slack, Asana, Mailchimp, Campaign Monitor and Zendesk. It has
built in conversion tracking for Adwords / Analytics, A/B Testing and SPAM
filters.

Feel free to check it out: [http://framestr.com](http://framestr.com)

Message me with your organization name and I'll upgrade your account.
Appreciate the feedback.

